# Calculate Employee Turnover in Powerpivot



## HRData (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a data file that includes details on Actives for each of our quarters in the calendar year 2012 as well as list that term in each quarter of the year. They are listed all on one file, i have in the past created a calculation using if statements, but now I am working on creating a dashboard using Powerpivot Charts and want to be able to calculate the Turnover % by Quarter by taking the # of Terms in the Quarter divided by the # of Actives in the Quarter. How do I do this using the New Measure feature in powerpoivot?


----------



## Laurent C (Feb 12, 2013)

Can you provide a small sample of your data, and a description of your tables?


----------



## powerpivotpro (Feb 15, 2013)

This technique of new customers over time might provide some inspiration:

New Customers Per Day Generalized to “New Customers per Month,” etc. « PowerPivotPro


----------

